# Easy Baked Rainbow Runners



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Rainbow Runner filets.
Lightly coat with olive oil.
Salt and Pepper to taste then add a little more.
Light dusting of cajun spice, I use homemade Emeril's Essence
A little garlic (optional)

Then lightly dust both sides of the filets with cracker crumbs and place in a foil pan.

Bake at 425 for 25 minutes. This is very easy and can be done with just about any type of light colored fish. It is excellent with rice and a white dry wine....


----------

